# Novità? Come state?



## Principessa (14 Marzo 2016)

*Novità? Come state?*

Un abbraccio a tutte/i!


----------



## disincantata (14 Marzo 2016)

Ciao cara, come sta la piccola?  E TU?


----------



## ologramma (14 Marzo 2016)

Principessa ha detto:


> Un abbraccio a tutte/i!


grazie auguri anche a te e spero che la cosa si sia risolta:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Marzo 2016)

Principessa ha detto:


> Un abbraccio a tutte/i!


Ciaooooo Princii !!!!! Come stai ? Tutto bene ? La piccola principessa cresce bene immagino


----------



## Nocciola (14 Marzo 2016)

Tutto come sempre
Tu?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2016)

Ciao Principessa! Racconta!


----------



## Principessa (16 Marzo 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ciao cara, come sta la piccola?  E TU?


Ciao Disy :kiss: La mia bimba ha quasi undici mesi, è una coccolona sorridente e allegra.
Io... al solito. Niente di nuovo a parte parecchia rassegnazione sul mio martiremonio. Non più solo bassi ma comunque più bassi che alti, insomma.



ologramma ha detto:


> grazie auguri anche a te e spero che la cosa si sia risolta:up:


Grazie! Non proprio ma sono verso un equilibrio interiore!



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciaooooo Princii !!!!! Come stai ? Tutto bene ? La piccola principessa cresce bene immagino


Ciao Fiammetta :kiss: Diciamo bene! Come genitrice sono felicissima, al lavoro ok, amicizie ok, vita sentimentale... una mezza merda  



farfalla ha detto:


> Tutto come sempre
> Tu?


So and so 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ciao Principessa! Racconta!


Ciao Brunetta :kiss: non ho molto da raccontare. Ho finito la terapia di coppia con Elio e sto maturando la consapevolezza che rimanendo con lui avrò sempre e solo briciole di amore e sarò sempre ultima dopo il lavoro e dopo tutto... Però sto imparando a bastarmi e a essere felice con altro. Ho mia figlia, ho il lavoro e ho le amicizie. E con la primavera speriamo che tornerà il mio "amante"


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2016)

Forse la formula della vita è prendere il meglio da ciò che si ha, senza smettere di migliorarsi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Marzo 2016)

Principessa ha detto:


> Un abbraccio a tutte/i!



ciao bella 
un abbraccio a te e alla tua principessina!


----------



## Principessa (18 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse la formula della vita è prendere il meglio da ciò che si ha, senza smettere di migliorarsi.


Ho l`amaro in bocca, il meglio che mi da` Elio è una brutta copia di un matrimonio di 60 anni fa. Però almeno sono in pace, ce l`ho messa tutta.



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ciao bella
> un abbraccio a te e alla tua principessina!


Ciao Chiara :-* come stai?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Marzo 2016)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ho l`amaro in bocca, il meglio che mi da` Elio è una brutta copia di un matrimonio di 60 anni fa. Però almeno sono in pace, ce l`ho messa tutta.
> 
> 
> Ciao Chiara :-* come stai?


Come si dice dalle vostre parti: veramente 'na favola! E mi fa piacere sapere che sei in pace. :-*


----------



## ologramma (18 Marzo 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Come si dice dalle vostre parti: veramente 'na favola! E mi fa piacere sapere che sei in pace. :-*


alla sua età mica tanto ti deve far piacere, capisco la mia di età anche se mi rode na cifra


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Marzo 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> alla sua età mica tanto ti deve far piacere, capisco la mia di età anche se mi rode na cifra



mi fa piacere perché so che è un passaggio, un momento che le serve per ricaricare le sue energie fisiche e psichiche 
i bambini non rimangono piccoli per sempre, diventano autonomi


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Marzo 2016)

Principessa ha detto:


> Un abbraccio a tutte/i!


Princy un bacione a te e alla piccola.
A Elio darei del guaranà e un po' di svitol per le giunture...
Forza mi raccomando!
Lo so che sei nella fase clou con la piccola... fino a che stanno fermi è roba da ridere...


----------



## georgemary (18 Marzo 2016)

Principessa ha detto:


> Un abbraccio a tutte/i!


Ciao principessa!!!


----------



## Principessa (18 Marzo 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Come si dice dalle vostre parti: veramente 'na favola! E mi fa piacere sapere che sei in pace. :-*





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi fa piacere perché so che è un passaggio, un momento che le serve per ricaricare le sue energie fisiche e psichiche
> i bambini non rimangono piccoli per sempre, diventano autonomi


Sono contenta che stai bene  Hai proprio centrato il punto, mi sto ricaricando!



ologramma ha detto:


> alla sua età mica tanto ti deve far piacere, capisco la mia di età anche se mi rode na cifra


L'alternativa, rispetto alla calma, era o scopare in giro per colmare un vuoto che non può essere colmato così (perché nessuna scopata mi dà l'amore mancato di Elio) o deprimermi e piangere. No, grazie. Come ha detto Chiara mi ricarico e poi si vedrà. Le scopate me le voglio fare a mente e a cuore libero.




Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Princy un bacione a te e alla piccola.
> A Elio darei del guaranà e un po' di svitol per le giunture...
> Forza mi raccomando!
> Lo so che sei nella fase clou con la piccola... fino a che stanno fermi è roba da ridere...


Ciao Sbri, non ci crederai ma il guaranà lo sto bevendo ora. L'ho offerto che a Elio ma non l'ha voluto!  La piccoletta per ora gattona e si alza ma mi rendo conto che sarà sempre più difficile starle dietro!



georgemary ha detto:


> Ciao principessa!!!


Ciao carissima! come va?


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2016)

Ciao Princi!!!
Ogni tanto passa dai!


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2016)

ciao! 

sono contenta che la rabbia stia scivolando...un abbraccio.


----------



## perplesso (18 Marzo 2016)

Principessa ha detto:


> Un abbraccio a tutte/i!


ben rivista


----------



## Eratò (19 Marzo 2016)

Principessa ha detto:


> Un abbraccio a tutte/i!


Ciao Principessa!Un abbraccio a voi


----------



## georgemary (21 Marzo 2016)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ciao carissima! come va?


Un poco stanca, ma vabè 
La bimba prende molto tempo, poi ora gattona e si alza già in piedi che vuole camminare, un attimo ferma non sta, non vuol sapere niente di latte artificiale ed io mi prosciugo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Principessa (22 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ciao Princi!!!
> Ogni tanto passa dai!


Ciao Nicka, un bacione!


ipazia ha detto:


> ciao!
> 
> sono contenta che la rabbia stia scivolando...un abbraccio.


Ciao Ipazia! Anche a me fa piacere, almeno non litighiamo... poi per il resto si vedrà, non dipende solo da me!



perplesso ha detto:


> ben rivista


Ciao perplesso! 



Eratò ha detto:


> Ciao Principessa!Un abbraccio a voi


Ciao cara Eratò :kiss:



georgemary ha detto:


> Un poco stanca, ma vabè
> La bimba prende molto tempo, poi ora gattona e si alza già in piedi che vuole camminare, un attimo ferma non sta, non vuol sapere niente di latte artificiale ed io mi prosciugo!!!!!!!!!!!


A me è successo il contrario, ho dato aggiunta per scelta a quattro mesi e a sette mesi schifava il mio e adorava il Neolatte  Ti confesso che non mi è dispiaciuto per niente smettere, facendo lei pranzo e cena abbondantemente dai sei mesi mi sembrava poco utile continuare e magari forzarla a prenderlo. Ovviamente parlo per noi! E' ottimo che la piccola sia bella attiva! Buona serata!


----------



## sienne (22 Marzo 2016)

Ciao Principessa,

ben tornata ... è un piacere ... 

un abbraccio a te e alla piccola. 


sienne


----------



## georgemary (23 Marzo 2016)

Principessa ha detto:


> A me è successo il contrario, ho dato aggiunta per scelta a quattro mesi e a sette mesi schifava il mio e adorava il Neolatte  Ti confesso che non mi è dispiaciuto per niente smettere, facendo lei pranzo e cena abbondantemente dai sei mesi mi sembrava poco utile continuare e magari forzarla a prenderlo. Ovviamente parlo per noi! E' ottimo che la piccola sia bella attiva! Buona serata!


Diciamo che sono stata ben contenta di allattarla e lo sono tuttora e non smetterei di botto, solo che il mio fisico sta incominciando a risentirne, sono più magra del pregravidanza infatti.
Quindi volevo abituarla pian piano al latte artificiale, ma non è un discorso di latte e di sapore al momento, non capisce proprio cosa sia il biberon sia se le metto solo latte sia se le metto solo acqua.
Lo guarda e fa "embè???"
Spero di riuscirci prima della maggiore età


----------



## Principessa (7 Aprile 2016)

georgemary ha detto:


> Diciamo che sono stata ben contenta di allattarla e lo sono tuttora e non smetterei di botto, solo che il mio fisico sta incominciando a risentirne, sono più magra del pregravidanza infatti.
> Quindi volevo abituarla pian piano al latte artificiale, ma non è un discorso di latte e di sapore al momento, non capisce proprio cosa sia il biberon sia se le metto solo latte sia se le metto solo acqua.
> Lo guarda e fa "embè???"
> Spero di riuscirci prima della maggiore età


Ma si dai, sicuramente ci riuscirai. Magari passerà direttamente al bicchiere con il beccuccio o a quello normale


----------



## Principessa (15 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Principessa,
> 
> ben tornata ... è un piacere ...
> 
> ...


Sienne :kiss: mi era sfuggito questo messaggio! Come stai? Un bacione!


----------



## Bender (17 Aprile 2016)

Principessa ha detto:


> Un abbraccio a tutte/i!


ciao,quanto tempo è passato,ho letto solo ora il 3d perchè anche io vado e vengo a momenti alterni dal forum,mi fa piacere che sei tornata,magari fermati un po però


----------



## perplesso (17 Aprile 2016)

Bender ha detto:


> ciao,quanto tempo è passato,ho letto solo ora il 3d perchè anche io vado e vengo a momenti alterni dal forum,mi fa piacere che sei tornata,magari fermati un po però


tu cosa caspita ci facevi online alle 3.39?


----------



## Caciottina (18 Aprile 2016)

mi ero persa sta discussione, ciao ammmmmore!!!
millemila baci a te a alla piccola, molti meno a Elio 
smuack <3


----------



## Caciottina (18 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu cosa caspita ci facevi online alle 3.39?


io lo so


----------



## Bender (18 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu cosa caspita ci facevi online alle 3.39?


ogni tanto i pensieri con i fantasmi del passato non mi fanno dormire,così mentre ricontrollavo lo zaino per la grotta ho anche dato uno sguardo al forum



caciottina ha detto:


> io lo so


ciao è da un po che non leggevo nemmeno te


----------



## perplesso (18 Aprile 2016)

Bender, ma un lavoro ce l'hai o no?   o un qualcosa che gli assomigli.  ad un lavoro.


----------



## Principessa (2 Maggio 2016)

Bender ha detto:


> ciao,quanto tempo è passato,ho letto solo ora il 3d perchè anche io vado e vengo a momenti alterni dal forum,mi fa piacere che sei tornata,magari fermati un po però


Ciao caro Bender, come stai?  Mi fermo volentieri 


caciottina ha detto:


> mi ero persa sta discussione, ciao ammmmmore!!!
> millemila baci a te a alla piccola, molti meno a Elio
> smuack <3


Tesoro bello :kiss: un bacione a te!


----------



## Trinità (3 Maggio 2016)

Principessa ha detto:


> Un abbraccio a tutte/i!


Ciao, mi puoi aggiornare?
Cosa non può andare con Elio?
Grazie


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2016)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ciao caro Bender, come stai?  Mi fermo volentieri


come sto?...alla lunga mi sto abituando a stare solo


----------



## Flavia (5 Maggio 2016)

Principessa ha detto:


> Un abbraccio a tutte/i!


ciao
un abbraccio a te e alla piccina


----------



## Principessa (6 Maggio 2016)

Bender ha detto:


> come sto?...alla lunga mi sto abituando a stare solo


Per come la vedo io non è per niente una brutta abitudine... Un bacione




Trinità ha detto:


> Ciao, mi puoi aggiornare?
> Cosa non può andare con Elio?
> Grazie


Ciao... Non ho capito la domanda!



Flavia ha detto:


> ciao
> un abbraccio a te e alla piccina


Un bacio cara Flavia!


----------



## Trinità (6 Maggio 2016)

Principessa ha detto:


> Un abbraccio a tutte/i!


Ho letto di terapia di coppia con Elio.
Perchè?


----------

